# ONLINE Ad&d 2nd ed campaign



## Pagangamer (Nov 16, 2012)

*Putting  out the call STILL looking for players for an Online Ad&d 2nd ed  Campaign, we will use GOOGLE+ , Saturday evenings, campaign will be  posted to Obsidian Portal. email sylvanus93@hotmail.com for info if  yould like to play, So far we have 1 person lined up.. would like 3-4  more*


----------

